# Registration issues



## OtherTees (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi!

I'm looking for some help with registration issue. We're working on M&R Sportsman press, aluminium frames and sometimes have problem with multicolor jobs. Let's say we have 6 color print and we register 5 colors spot on and have problem with the last one. The thing is the top markers extend on the other side than the bottom markers so when you try to align one side you mess with the other one. I attached the picture to show you what I mean. Black markers are the base and red is top color.

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

It happens on different heads and pallets so I don't think they're an issue. Also I don't think it's a shirt shrinkage as the other colors are registered correctly. Someone had similar problem?

Could it be warped frame, exposure issues, screen tension? Looking for some help with dealing with it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Did you check your films to be sure they line up properly? Sometimes a film will slip a little in the printer. If the films are dead on I'd guess that the black screen lost tension. Which color doesn't register to the other 4?


----------



## Embellisher (Jun 21, 2017)

Yes, first align all the films to see if its art or film issue. Then switch the last problem screen to be 2nd or third to see if its an issue with the screen tension. 
Does this happen on all jobs? how many jobs so far you have this issue with?


----------



## OtherTees (Sep 12, 2016)

@Ripcord Films are ok and line up just fine. 
@Embellisher This does not happen with all the jobs. I had that problems with a few so far. 

Next time I have this problem I'll check the screen tension if you guys suggest it might be the issue.


----------

